# The Miracle of Magenesium Taurate



## dre1986 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've suffered from DP/DR as well as depression, anxiety, and OCD since April of last year. It was brought on by severe stress as well as experimentation with Salvia Divinorum and Lexapro which was prescribed around the same time. In July I decided enough was enough and saw my GP who prescribed a relatively low dose of sertraline (25 mg). Within a few weeks things were much better for me but everyone reading this knows the SSRIs have plenty of unwanted side effects.
After a few months I saw a naturopathe and also did a ton of research on my own. I learned that during times of stress your body depletes its magnesium supply much quicker which causes all sorts of negative mental effects.
Now I've tried to come off of Zoloft slowly in the past many times but the DP always came back with a vengeance. So this time I tried taking one capsule of Cardiovascular Research brand Magnesium Taurate while I taper off the medication and unbelievably the DP has not come back. I strongly recommend everyone tries Magnesium Taurate and please tell everyone else whether your symptoms have improved as a result.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i am seeing a naturopath now.. how did u explain the dp to her??? please send me a pm thanks


----------



## alexjonson (Feb 18, 2009)

How has your experience been with the Naturopathe? I have been wanting to see one for some time now but my GP has discouraged me.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

why this brand in particular?


----------



## dre1986 (Feb 22, 2009)

Your GP discouraged you? God, "doctors" are so full of shit.

Naturopaths look at the whole person and prevent/treat diseases based on making lifestyle changes. They are then able to find solutions based on making changes in your lifestyle. For example, I've struggled with a very stubborn acne problem which I finally found out was my body's response to gluten. After cutting it out of my diet, as well as taking a digestive enzyme called Digest-Plus which contains hydrochloric acid, which apparently my stomach doesn't create enough of, my acne was gone. My skin is near perfect now.

With respect to why I recommend the Cardiovascular Research brand, it's just that that's the one I've used and that's worked. You can use whichever one you find but it's not very commonly found in health food stores.


----------

